# ZR Race 6.0 für Spanien in 18 oder 20 Zoll?



## Ritter-SPORT (20. März 2011)

Hi,
ich studier ein Auslandssemester in Granada und brauch fürs Sierra Nevada noch ein Bike ;-)
Da ich schon ein Transalp Crossbike und ein Stumpjumper Fully in Österreich stehen hab, solls diesmal ein "Preis-/Leistungs-Hardtail" werden.
Hab mich nach 1 Woche suche für das ZR Race 6.0 entschieden, da das Angebot einfach super ist. 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a30642/zr-race-6-0.html

Bin mir aber wegen der Größe noch unsicher ob 18 oder 20 Zoll bei
181cm Größe
85cm Schrittlänge
83 Kilo

Möchte das Bike in der Stadt (-> Pinhead Schließsystem + Bügelschloss) sowie im Sierra Nevada auf befestigten Wegen sowie leichten Trails nutzen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## tomes1212 (20. März 2011)

Hallo
Ob 18 oder 20 hat sich wohl erledigt.
Gibt es leider nur noch als 16 oder 18 auf der Homepage.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter-SPORT (21. März 2011)

Hab das Bike aus diesem Grund Samstag Nachmittag online bestellt, in 20 Zoll (das letzte verfügbare!) ;-)
Wollt aber morgen Vormittag nochmal anrufen und nachfragen bevor ich das Geld überweise. 

Ich würde dann denn kürzeren Vorbau vom 18 Zoll Modell montieren lassen.

Weiß jemand von euch wie lang die Vorbauten bei den beiden Größen sind?


----------

